# PWM controlado por tensión



## danielwa (Ago 6, 2007)

Estimados: Trato de hacer un generador de PWM controlado por tensión, pero no me doy cuenta muy bien con qué tipo de circuito debo hacerlo. Concretando, desearía obtener una salida PWM en función de una tensión de entrada. Sé cómo hacerlo con un 555, pero con control manual, es decir, accionando sobre un potenciómetro. Lo que quiero hacer es reemplazar el potenciómetro por una fuente de tensión variable. Alguien sería tan amable de aclararme el tema? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Una idea:
En un Amp. Op. (Comparador) metes una señal diente de sierra en una entrada y en la otra un tension de CC variable a tu gusto, a la salida del AO tienes un pulso de ancho variable en funcion de la tension de la entrada.


----------



## varon (Ene 20, 2008)

, creo que eso es lo que necesitas, al igual que yo.

pero tengo una pregunta.. como alimento los opams en ese circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Esa es la idea que proponia de generar un diente de sierra y mandarlo a un comparador.

Los AO y el comparador trabajan con fuente unica 12 V.
El U3A da una refrencia virtual de VCC/2 para los otros 2 AO (U1A y U2A) que son el generador de diente de sierra.


----------



## varon (Ene 20, 2008)

Exacto, yo lo necesito pues estoy trabajando con un variador de frecuencia que controla un motor AC (380v) que tengo que sincronizar con un pequeño motor DC (12v), por lo que necesito controlar la PWM mediante la salida analogica de este variador (es de 4-20 mA), por lo que la solucion con osciladores 555 para el control de motores, no la puedo aplicar. En todo caso con esto me ahorro mi idea inicial de implementar este sistema con una PIC, menos presupuesto, mas simplicidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2008)

Si en lugar de generar el diente de sierra con AO, generas una rampa linealizada con un 555 y esta la que mandas al comparador, tu PWM tendra mejor resolucion y mayor rango.


----------



## varon (Ene 23, 2008)

Estaba pensando hacerlo con un TL494, aunque tampoco es mala la idea de hacer la rampa, así supongo que habrá una aceleración más lineal en el motor. Pero en vista que en un principio lo pensaba hacer con una PIC, y con el presupuesto que esto implicaba, creo que probare los 2 circuitos para ver cual me acomoda más.


----------



## Samphantom (May 4, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro.

El PWM es nuevo para mi, no se si estoy en el lugar correcto y he buscado pero no he encontrado otro lugar para preguntar.

Me he dado a la tarea de implementar un PWM con 555 para reducir o aumentar la brillantez de un led blanco a 50W
Como puedo hacer para que obtenga la maxima brillantez pero sin que se caliente demasiado?
Se que con el 555 genero una frecuencia de apagado y encendido y regular el ciclo tambien, pero me intereso mucho lo que el compañero Fogonazo ha dicho sobre una tension variable pero a la vez no entiendo como puede implentarse en un 555.
El led de 50W de Edison Opto tiene una tension de entrada de 24v tipico con 2.4A maximo, pero el 555 solamente tiene como maximo 18v de entrada, quizas si pongo un Mosfet como el FPQ50N06L y alimento el fet con 24v?
Si alguien tiene una idea de como orientarme para lograrlo le agradecere mucho.

Habra alguna diferencia entre usar el PWM y una fuente conmutada?

Gracias amigos, que tengan un buen dia.


----------



## guillejose (Oct 6, 2009)

hola amigos del foro de electronica

Me presento a la comunidad con una duda ante un circuito, e intentado realizar un cargador de baterias de plomo por pwm, de 11,5v a 13,5v con una señal alterna que lo controle, pero no con mucho exito.
Alguien tiene algun circuito parecido?
Tambien estado viendo que podria hacer este proyecto con pic, pero soy novato en ello y tengo muchas dudas con la conversin de datos adc, tambien si alguien me puede ayudar plis, gracias


----------



## pezcao (May 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea:
> En un Amp. Op. (Comparador) metes una señal diente de sierra en una entrada y en la otra un tension de CC variable a tu gusto, a la salida del AO tienes un pulso de ancho variable en funcion de la tension de la entrada.



Que tal fogonazo, oye una pregunta, hice la señal de diente de sierra con el 555 y la salida la conecté a la entrada de un comparador, en la otra entrada conecté una fuente variable C.D pero no obtuve la señal de pulso variable, si no que se va a saturación y mi pregunto si la configuracion del comparador es lo que hice mal porque no varía el voltaje y lo que necesito hacer es variar el ancho de pulso de una señal mediante un voltaje, me podrías ayudar?



Hola que tal, me interesaría saber si alguno de ustedes logró hacer el pwm controlado por tensión, lo que pasa es que no eh podido realizarlo y ya intenté con el 555, OP AMP, etc, y no eh podido controlar el ancho de pulso, si alguno de los del tema lo realizo podría echarme la mano por favor?


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2012)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡HACE COMO 3 AÑOS QUE ESTÁ ÉSTE TEMA SIN ACTIVIDAD!!!!*
​
(hay una regla que dice que no hay que resucitar muertos)...

Ademas, no tengo idea de qué ni cómo estás conectando las cosas, porque no pusiste ni siquiera un dibujo hecho a mano, ¿cómo querés que sepamos dónde está tu problema?...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 14, 2012)

pezcao dijo:


> Que tal fogonazo, oye una pregunta, hice la señal de diente de sierra con el 555 y la salida la conecté a la entrada de un comparador, en la otra entrada conecté una fuente variable C.D pero no obtuve la señal de pulso variable, si no que se va a saturación y mi pregunto si la configuracion del comparador es lo que hice mal porque no varía el voltaje y lo que necesito hacer es variar el ancho de pulso de una señal mediante un voltaje, me podrías ayudar?
> 
> 
> 
> Hola que tal, me interesaría saber si alguno de ustedes logró hacer el pwm controlado por tensión, lo que pasa es que no eh podido realizarlo y ya intenté con el 555, OP AMP, etc, y no eh podido controlar el ancho de pulso, si alguno de los del tema lo realizo podría echarme la mano por favor?



Fijate si te sirve esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/coolers-pc-regulador-automatico-29317/#post236943

En su momento yo también necesitaba hacer PWM mediante una cierta tensión de referencia.


----------



## maxee (May 15, 2012)

Si funciona... Yo lo hize y funciono perfecto en la protoboard. Despues cuando hize la placa se quemo el TIP de salida y lo deje tirado por ahi.. Funcionar funciona.. Fijate alguna coneccion mal hecha, si esta bien alimentado el IC la vrecuencia de la señal etc. Cundo valla a casa te paso el circuito complero por las dudas. Saludos!


ahi te dejo una imagen. hay que cambiar C1 para variar la frecuencia de los pulsos por que con el que tiene de 47uF es re-contra lento.

saludos


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 25, 2012)

Eh leido ya varios post acerca de los pwm, mi situacion es que quiero controlar la velocidad de un motor de 5volts, lo importante aqui, es que este debe variar sin la necesidad de utilizar un potenciometro, es decir que se inicie el circuito y que inicie lento el motor, luego un poco mas rapido , y luego un poco mas rapido, y asi sucesivamente, hasta llegar a su maxima potencia , la condicion aqui es que no puedo usar ninguna clase de microcontrolador, ni pld's ni nada debe de ser uno con pura electronica analogica y otro con pura digital. Como lo puedo hacer? 
De antemano gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 25, 2012)

Podrías probar usando 2 555 como sugerí arriba (fijate en la hoja de datos del 555 que ahí explican el funcionamiento) y el control por tensión (que se realiza por medio de uno de los 555) lo podrías hacer con una red R-C tal que a medida que se cargue el capacitor y vaya aumentando su tensión, varía el PWM (mayor tensión => mayor Duty => mayor potencia entregada al motor).


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 26, 2012)

Si se como funcionan los 555 , y se que habria que conectar uno de forma astable y otro monoestable, pero realmente no sabria que valores usar par aque uno ocntrole al otro, y en ese caso serias tan amable de explicarme como funcionaria, y en este caso necesitaria un capacitor muy grande, por que me gustaria que fuera visible,los cambios, es decir que si se viera poco a poco el cmabio de velocidad y no luego luego se golpe me explico?. 
Te agradeceria mucho el circuito con los 555.
Gracias!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 26, 2012)

Probá con los valores que puse arriba:

- Astable: Ra= 2k2; Rb=150; C=10nF => Fosc=57-60kHz
- Monoestable: R=560; C=15nF

Después la red R-C la deberías conectar a la pata 5 del 555 que funciona de monoestable, desde ahí controlas el PWM, es decir que en función de la tensión en ese pin, vas a tener un cierto PWM. Dependiendo del tiempo de arranque, calculás el valor de ese R-C.


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 26, 2012)

Y no podria conectarse el circuito RC a la pata 5 del 555 astable, sin conectar el otro 555 monoestable, y asi modificar directametne el voltaje con respecot al circuito 555?. Es decir en el famoso circuito de pablito, o en el otro que tambien han usado , no se podria conectar directamente a la pata 5?
Es que entiendo como funciona el 555, y se he armado circuitos astables y monoestables, pero lo que nunca he hecho es conectar un monoestable a un astable, como es que hace que funcione eso en un pwm, si el pwm lo tenemos del circuito de pablito, si ya se que casi casi pido que me explicas con bolitas y palitos, perdon si soy muy molesto, de antemano gracias!!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 26, 2012)

El 555 es muy muy útil pero no es el Santo Grial. Si se hace con un solo 555 y tocas la pata 5 modificarás la frecuencia, no el reparto. Osea que no sacarás nada de provecho de hacerlo. El PWM se basa en modificar el reparto on-off a frecuencia constante.
Por eso si se hace con dos 555 se obtiene cierto control, será de todo menos lineal y tendrá poco rango pero algo si que se controlará.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 26, 2012)

albus120693 dijo:
			
		

> Y no podria conectarse el circuito RC a la pata 5 del 555 astable, sin conectar el otro 555 monoestable, y asi modificar directametne el voltaje con respecot al circuito 555?. Es decir en el famoso circuito de pablito, o en el otro que tambien han usado , no se podria conectar directamente a la pata 5?
> Es que entiendo como funciona el 555, y se he armado circuitos astables y monoestables, pero lo que nunca he hecho es conectar un monoestable a un astable, como es que hace que funcione eso en un pwm, si el pwm lo tenemos del circuito de pablito, si ya se que casi casi pido que me explicas con bolitas y palitos, perdon si soy muy molesto, de antemano gracias!!



Es tal como dice Scooter arriba, si modificás la tensión de la pata 5 de un solo astable, no solo cambias el Duty sino también la frecuencia, algo no deseado en un circuito PWM. Te recomiendo que lo simules para que lo veas con más claridad.

Para más detalles fijate en la hoja de datos:

- Página 9 -> Modulador de posición de un pulso, que se realiza como mencionás vos, mediante el uso de un solo 555 en astable. 

- Página 8 -> Modulador de ancho de un pulso (PWM), que se realiza como te mencioné, un monoestable que requiere de un disparador, que será un astable. 



Scooter dijo:


> ... *será de todo menos lineal*...



Más que nada por la red R-C, por el lado del 555 es más o menos es lineal. En el caso de querer linealizar, se me ocurre que podría integrar esa carga usando operacionales.


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 26, 2012)

Con la idea del RC se me ocurrio algo asi, y parece ser que con los valores adecuados del condensador funciona,que piensan ustedes?



Perdon no adjunte bien la imagen, esta es


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 26, 2012)

albus120693 dijo:


> C:\Users\RODOLFO\Desktop\simulacion.jpg
> Con la idea del RC se me ocurrio algo asi, y parece ser que con los valores adecuados del condensador funciona,que piensan ustedes?
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y eso que tiene de PWM?


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 26, 2012)

El chiste es que solo se controle la velocidad del motor con respecto al tiempo y al principio se me ocurrio hacerlo con pwm, pero no es necesario utilizarlo con pwm


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2012)

Si no usas pwm y es motor es de cierta potencia preparate a poner un radiador enorme en el transistor y a tirar la mitad de la energía por ahí.


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 27, 2012)

Pues es un motor pequeño como de 6volts, de esos para juguetes


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 28, 2012)

Es base a lo que dijo retoocS lol, ya sabés cuales son las consecuencias. Probá en proto a ver que pasa.

De todas formas, te aconsejaría usar un mosfet en vez de un BJT y conectar el motor al Drain, de esa forma te aseguras que el capacitor no se vea afectado por el transistor.


----------



## albus120693 (Dic 28, 2012)

LO simule dos veces, y arrojo que un motor de 6V ( el mio es de 5V), consumirá alrededor de 2.46W, y casi 500 mA, mi pregunta. Por cierto con el mosfet anduvo mucho mejor de menos en la simulacion, solo quisiera saber si estos valores son apropiados para el mosfet,para evitar que se queme por su fragilidad. Que piensan, se aceptan cualquier tipo de comentarios.
Por cierto y con estos valores quer tipo de Mosfet me recomendarian ??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 28, 2012)

No, te dije que conectes el motor por el Drain, no por el Source.






Tu peor condición estará en el arranque del motor, ya que en esas condiciones gran parte de la potencia será disipado por el mosfet. Sin entrar en análisis demasiado detallados y facilitando mucho los cálculos (estoy sobredimensionando bastante), suponé que durante el arranque tu mosfet deberá disipar:

[LATEX]P_{arr}=I_{arr}*VCC[/LATEX]

Como justamente estás limitando la tensión durante el arranque para que tu Iarr no sea excesiva, habría que ver a cuanto se te iría esa corriente (será cuestión de medir). Por otro lado, esa potencia también dependerá del tiempo de carga que tenga tu capacitor, mayor tiempo de carga, más potencia se tiene que aguantar el Mosfet.

Resumiendo un poco, te aconsejo que sobredimensiones un poco el disipador y para saber que disipador usar, realizá mediciones para ver hasta donde podés llevar el tiempo de carga.

Para darte una idea, pensá que la potencia de arranque podría estar entre 5w a 10w (no se cuanta puede ser la corriente de arranque de uno de esos motorcitos), en base a eso solo te queda probar.

Sobre el tipo de Mosfet, deberás fijarte en función de la fuente que tengas, como tu motor es de 6v, tu fuente deberá ser de 6v también para no disipar potencia de más.


----------

